# Background shade shifting problems?



## newcamerauser (Feb 26, 2013)

I am neophyte user on a budget with a digital point and shoot, Nikon S8000. 
I am taking pictures for my website. I have a grey background and a chromakey background. I can use either one.
The items I am taking pictures of range from black to gray to white to green to red, etc.
I have the background separately lit and well lit from the top and the sides.
I have the object lit, but not with the same intensity.
Both backgrounds change shade from picture to picture based on the color of the object. 
Playing with the white balance doesn't seem to make a difference.
The same happens with the chromakey background as with the gray with the exception that the shiny black on chromakey reflects some of the green at its edges.
My goal is to have one standard, unvarying, background. That's not working, so far.
I must be missing something. Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks,
J


----------



## LouR (Mar 7, 2013)

The black and red seem to have the closest in terms of background shade. I'm not sure there is much you can do other than shoot high key, then adjust the colors in Photoshop.  Some might say watch your histogram, but I'm not sure that would work here.  It's digital and reading the color, then adjusting the lack of color with contrast is an unfortunate side effect.  If it were me, I would just take the best background and copy and paste it on them all, adjusting as necessary.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 8, 2013)

Duplicate thread locked.  Please do not cross-post.


----------

